# [ODMP] Pasadena Police Department, California ~ February 24, 2006



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

A Police Officer with the Pasadena Police Department was killed in the line of duty on February 24, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18156*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Police Officer Kyle Ballard 
*Pasadena Police Department
California*
End of Watch: Friday, February 24, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 30
*Tour of Duty:* 8 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Friday, February 24, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Officer Ballard suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in a training run with fellow officers. The group had just completed the six mile run and were cooling down when Officer Ballard collapsed.

The other officers and nearby paramedics immediately began CPR. He was transported to Huntington Hospital where he was pronounced dead.

Officer Ballard had served with the Pasadena Police Department for 8 years. He is survived by his wife and three young sons.

Agency Contact Information
Pasadena Police Department
207 N Garfield Ave
Pasadena, CA 91101

Phone: (626) 744-4501

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

